
A Chat with PixelMe - callyt
https://blog.satismeter.com/a-chat-with-pixelme-8d0b2274599c
======
osedlacek
PixelMe guys are on fire, I see them everywhere these days :-) PixelMe reached
$10k MRR in 12 months without investment, and raised $1.3m in Dec 2018.

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/19/pixelme-
raises-1-3-million...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/19/pixelme-
raises-1-3-million-for-its-retargeting-url-shortener/)

